
My first project Real-time news for your favorite NBA team - AmmarKarim
http://squadstream.com
======
AmmarKarim
I hope you guys find it useful. you can leave it open in your browser and
it'll send you notifications about any breaking news. www.SquadStream.com

If anyone is interested in how it works or is interested in contributing, my
github link is
[https://github.com/ammark47/BballApp](https://github.com/ammark47/BballApp)

